# In with the new... (Argon 18)



## chve8817 (Nov 16, 2010)

Absolute joy to ride. Been building the group for a lil over a year, and then I found the frame as a closeout.


----------



## Jesus_Chrysler (Jul 1, 2011)

*Nice Ride!*

Looks very sharp. I've been mulling over an Argon 18, as I just shredded my current frame. How would you say it rides? I've read plenty of reviews, but thought I would ask someone who actually owns one. Thanks in advance.

JC


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice. Is that a 2010 Gallium?

I have a 2011 Gallium coming to mate up to a Campy Chorus/Athena drivetrain.

How is it so far?


----------



## chve8817 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a 2010 Gallium Pro. The ride is fantastic! After 1 season of riding I am absolutely impressed. I came from a Felt Z45, so this frameset is in every respect better that the previous ride. It's stiff enough to feel every pedal stroke going directly to the pavement, but still absorbs plently of the road chatter. 

The best part of this bike is not everybody knows the brand. I went to a new LBS to have a look at their stock, and told one of the salesmen what I rode, and he had no clue what I was talking about

The bike is still exactly as pictured, except I took one of the spacers out of the stack to bring the handlebars down a little. The SR11 has already eaten 2 chains, sucks that they run $60+ each.


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm glad you are liking it - I bought without a test ride but have rode bike with similar geometry.

I think the Gallium Pro is quite a bit stiffer than the plain old Gallium but maybe a little more flex will be subtly more comfortable.

Two chains in 6 months is pretty harsh - do you put a tonne of miles on?

I'm in Canada and you hardly seem them here either - I guess there would be more on other end of country closer to Montreal


----------

